
Show HN: Explore Remote Companies - raunometsa
https://remotehub.io/explore-remote-companies
======
breck
Cool stuff! Nice job.

I like this page: [https://remotehub.io/remote-
companies](https://remotehub.io/remote-companies)

How long have you been building the dataset?

Do you have a map view anywhere?

------
Silly_Spray
What's the stack behind this?

~~~
raunometsa
It's PHP on Laravel using PostgreSQL and some JS (I have to say it's jQuery
which is not very sexy anymore? I sometimes feel so oldschool because of using
jQuery)

